# [Frage]: Wie erstelle ich eine htmlspecialchars_decode mit JavaScript?



## Noahscript (7. Aug 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

grundsätzlich habe ich folgenden Code, den ich aber zum Codieren verwende:


```
function Escape_HTML(string)
    {
        var map = {
            '&': '&amp;',
            '<': '&lt;',
            '>': '&gt;',
            '"': '&quot;',
            "'": '&#38;#039;'
          };
 
          return string.replace(/[&<>"']/g, function(m) { return map[m]; });
    }
```

Wie könnte ich die Dekodierung machen? Ich habe gesucht, aber einige der wenigen Methoden, die ich finde, sind wirklich "ein Mais" (zumindest für mich), der sogar unnötig erscheint, und andere zwingen dich dazu, ein Element im DOM zu erstellen.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## mihe7 (7. Aug 2021)

Noahscript hat gesagt.:


> grundsätzlich habe ich folgenden Code, den ich aber zum Codieren verwende:


Wozu? Was hast Du vor?


----------

